# Christmas ideas for a beginner?



## tra (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to make something for my wife for Christmas, but I'm a complete novice when it comes to wood working. I have a bunch of tools that I acquired from my wife's grandpa, who was a mechanical engineer for Skil (table saw, scroll saw, router, jig saw, belt sander, router bits, etc), but I don't feel that I have the experience to really use these tools well. I would like to gain experience building practical use items. 

I'm thinking a simple jewelry or trinket box, but maybe there are other things I'm not thinking of? I'd love to do a bandsaw box, but don't own a bandsaw. My wife is in to simple things...nothing ornate...so I'm thinking just a plain something using a nice combo of wood like maple + walnut or something similar. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

What about a few simple and nice looking Christmas ornaments? Maybe kinda get the feel for the tools. My advice would be to practice before starting the "big project". The learning curve is steep and frustrating if you are hell bent on a flawless execution the first go-round. 

Evan


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

How about a nice looking cutting board? One like this one will not be overly challenging to make and the end result is beautiful. Downside........it is something for the kitchen.:bangin:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Jewelery box should not be too tough.

Make one this year and then another one next year with her design changes.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

One of the very first things I ever made was a simple jewelry box using large crown molding (pine cut between the finger joints), some luan plywood and a piece of pine for the lid. I bought simple hinges from Lowe's and then stained and applied a rub-on poly finish. 

I used the table saw to cut the miters and the grove for the bottom in the crown and then to cut the top to size. I then used the router (table mounted) to round over the edges of the top and then to create feet at the bottom of the pieces using a straight cutting bit. Inside I used red flocking and then finished it. 

She still has it and uses it to this day and my youngest daughter has laid claim to it should anything ever happen to the wife.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Mac


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Clocks are a nice gift and can be as simple or complex as you want them to be. 

Clockparts.com


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

A really nice board with coathooks.But not any'ole bd......a nicely figured 1x4 with simple routered edge profile.And not any cheap hooks.Get some nice repro cast brass.

Simple bookends with a cpl used bookstore,antique furniture books thrown in for good measure would please 'bout anyone I know.


Mirror frames.Snag a stock beveled mirror from one of the box stores.Do a simple,sq edge 2" wide styles,a 3" bttm rail....and a nice tailored cornice.Work on the reveal under cornice to achieve a pleasant look,don't exceed style width here.Cornice can be a simple 2 pce......One treatment that looks very nice is to stain/varnish the frame and finish the top with a small crown that gets painted/rubbed out,Black.

Stepping up the skill level a bit........an elegant,narrow hall table.Which BTW,looks killer under above mirror frame.Cherry and Mahogony has been a traditional material for these.BW


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Cutting boards are a common first project as they can start out very simple. They are also very popular regardless of skill because they can become complex. Doing end grain cutting boards are very popular, and there is a software to help with the design and layout. Not my program, but I do use it... http://www.lastalias.com/cbdesigner/

I'm a big fan of clocks too. Some times clocks and cutting boards are almost the exact same. I've actually taken a cutting board project gone bad and turned it into a clock success story.

The suggestions for jewelry boxes, I think, are good too, but you are now talking about joinery. This is true for styles of clocks as well. Personally, I'd try to avoid joinery as a first project that is intended to be a gift, but thats just me.

All three of these things are great starter projects.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Easy simple gifts could be a lazy susan for the dining table. Maybe a matching napkin holder, and paper towel holder. Or, some kind of stand for S&P.












 











.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

All good ideas so far. I would recommend taking a look at Meisel Hardware. Not saying you have to purchase their patterns but they have lots of things that might give you some good project ideas.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello tra!

It sounds like you acquired a wonderful assortment of tools from your grandpa-in-law. Congratulations on wanting to use the tools.

As a woman, I love the idea of making her a jewelry box. She could store her treasures and think of you - and the love used to create a special gift. When I was younger, it was a custom to give a young lady a quilt chest and a matching (much smaller) jewelry box for her trousseau. Both were simple boxes – the small one for on top of the dresser and the other, much larger one, to keep quilts, linens, and other fabric keepsakes at the foot of the bed. (Beds did not often have footboards, so the quilt chest was kept there.) It also came in handy with extra bedding on cold nights!

You could put the jewelry box inside the quilt chest for an added surprise.

Best wishes on your Christmas project! Please let me know what you decided and how it turned out.


----------



## Rabbet (Nov 9, 2010)

What about a music box with "your song" in it? Online you can get just about any song to put in a music box and the box can be as simple or complicated as you would like. Make sure you consider the other woods in your house to see what her taste might be before you go purchase the wood. If you really want to make her gush, carve your initials or wedding date or something special in the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

A small jewelry box - consider using aromatic cedar for the lumber.


----------

